# Hello from Germany



## Spotfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

hello there, I'm from Austria... so too near by Germany


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey! I live in Germany too!!

I'm in the NRW region!! I don't speak a lot of German though, broken German about horses is my limit!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! I have a friend that's from Germany.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Guten tag from America! I speak some German, as well. I used to date a German and I miss the cooking 
Welcome!


----------



## SannoM (Oct 16, 2011)

I´m from Germany, too. Where do you live? I live in NRW.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I live in Moenchengladbach!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!

It's so nice to see European riders here. Please, post photos of your horses, if you will.


----------



## mobbingl (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm from Australia but i have always wante to visit Europe, especially Germany! I have met many German people travelling around Australia and they are always friendly and funny


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

WELCOME to the forum!
I have visited Germany and have a deep love for the German country and its wonderful people. enjoy the forum.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

halllooo.  ich komme aus Texas und ich lerne Deutsch. Mein Freund kommt aus Detuschland aus Remscheid (NRW). Willkommen!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Welocome, I have extended family over in Germany and went to vist them this year for the first time, fell in love with the place and have been planning to go back as soon as I left


----------



## Laoghaire (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey!

Thanks a lot of your answers! I am surprised: so many friendly, nice people over here!

I have to work now, but I try to write a bit more about me and my horses the next days. 
And I try to find some nice pictures of them.


----------

